# Suspend to Disk: Vorher Arbeitsspeicher freigeben

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das schonmal gefragt habe...

Leider finde ich den Thread von damals nicht mehr.

Ich habe 4Gb RAM, die auch alle fleißig belegt sind.

Will ich nun Suspend-to-Disk machen, so dauert es sehr lange, bis alle 4Gb auf die Festplatte geschrieben sind.

Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt folgendes:

sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches

ein C Programm, was eine Riesendatei im RAM erstellt und danach löscht.

$free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3949       1801       2147          0          0        273

-/+ buffers/cache:       1528       2420

Swap:            0          0          0

Wie kann ich das noch weiter drücken?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

1. Schnellere Platte kaufen ;)

2. Programme vorher schließen oder vorher beenden.

Ich meine bei

```
$free -m

    total   used  free   shared   buffers   cached

Mem: 3949  1801   2147    0         0        273

-/+ buffers/cache: 1528 2420

Swap: 0 0 0 
```

sind ja nur noch ca. 1,5 GB belegt.

----------

